# Should I build something to convert this into a drum sander?



## Laban (Oct 8, 2013)

I have this JET brushdrum sander sitting in my garage. I was wondering what you all thought. I was thinking of some kind of platform that I could adjust the height on to make the wood pass between the platform and the bottomside of these sanders. 1 con is these are not very big. only about 12" a pro though would be i could keep 2 different grits of sandpaper on and just simply move from one side to the other. I got this thing for free from my father in law when he moved from FL to OK. I'm not even sure if this is really worth anything either. Am I better off trying to make a drum sander from this or maybe try to sell this thing off and just reinvest the money into my shop?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Seems like a recipe for shooting hoards through a window, unless you can figure out a feeder to control the piece. Also I would think you need to support the other end of the drum otherwise, as you run something underneath it would flex up on the end. Maybe you could leave one side alone and turn other side into a disc sander with a table in front of it.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Make a belt sander disk sander out of it.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Personally I would do some research on the value before you tear into it, and have a pile of parts. depending on value and if you can sell it, I would reinvest the funds somewhere else.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

It's a good machine, works similar to a spindle sander, but turned 90 degrees.
You probably could sell it to a cabinet shop or a furniture finisher.

Or perhaps build a table above one of the drums to make a "Sand Flee" type sander.

Sand Flee


----------



## Laban (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice. It seems that the drum sander idea is a overwhelming no. It seems I can combine a couple of these ideas though. Maybe turn one side into a sand flee and the other into a disc sander. Now just to figure out how to do so


----------

